# Canister Filter



## burningice64ta (Mar 18, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with DIY filters? I think something like this would be really neat and inexpensive to do I was thinking about doing it for my 30 gallon. Maybe get a gallon container, bigger pump, some tubing, and a couple separators. 
Would that be hard to do?

http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=87&page=1


----------



## burningice64ta (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry I updated the link it was broken.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

burningice64ta said:


> Has anyone had any experience with DIY filters?


bg: not cannisters.



burningice64ta" said:


> Would that be hard to do?


IMHO no except that the cannister would have to be very tight (ie. you do not want water squirting out on the floor, etc.)

In addition you could have a very large vessel.

Please note though that in the link the following is set forth:
Since this mini DIY canister filter will be employed for use in a freshwater shrimp only tank, I do not need to make use of a very powerful pump. A pump which is strong enough to pump out water from the top of the container is all that is needed. I ended up choosing a cheap submersible pump which only outputs 150liters/hour.

This may not work for your contemplated stocking.

The following is "way outside the envelope thinking for a 30G" but do you have space available to conceal a
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=110008-315-FG533700CYLND&lpage=none

TR


----------



## burningice64ta (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol thats a little large but yeah I mean I have plenty of room I wass just planning on trying something a little larger than the one shown in the image like maybe a liter or a gallon and a bigger pump


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wow, i wrote up plans for almost that exact DIY filter(from the article) like a year or two ago. My design put the pump on the outtake and not the intake though


----------



## burningice64ta (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you still have the designs and items that are used for it?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nah, but it was really similar, sealing a snap lid bucket full of filter media with a sort of siphon effect assisted by the suction from the bottem of the canister to bring in water and a UGF powerhead on the bottem to pump the filtered water back into the tank. I never had to build one though as I am a kid without money to spend on tanks large enough to require canister filters.


----------

